# ISO eggless dough for pasta machine



## larry_stewart (Oct 27, 2008)

Every recipe I see for pasta machine dough includes eggs, but other than egg noodles, every pasta that I buy/ eat the ingredients on the package doesnt list eggs.  So my question is, what are the requirements for an eggless dough to use in a hand cranked pasta machine ??


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2008)

I googled 'recipes for eggless dough for pasta machines' and found several.  Here's one.


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, ill give it a try on wednesday, which is my daughters birthday.  She wanted me to help her make pasta for her birthday dinner.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 28, 2008)

Here in the US - fresh pasta is usually made with AP flour and egg ... dry pasta (other than egg noodles) are made with semolina flour and water. 

In Italy - fresh pasta is made with 00 flour and egg - AP is as close as your going to get in the US. By law, dried pasta in Italy is only semolina flour and water - no salt. That's why you salt the water when to cook your pasta.


----------

